# The pocket spy



## Vladd67 (Oct 15, 2009)

How many people give this a thought?
The pocket spy: Will your smartphone rat you out? - tech - 14 October 2009 - New Scientist


----------



## Pyan (Oct 15, 2009)

Brrr...I wonder how many people who send off their old phones to these "phones4cash" type companies realise how much is still on them?

When I replace my current one, I'm afraid it's now got a date with a 7lb club hammer...


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 15, 2009)

And all this without someone having to install spyware on the damn things.


----------

